# How to deal with the fact that everybody has haters?



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

How?


----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)

Well you lets see it would involve a large ball of string ... 3 collars of dead pets and a large pit of lava ... Oh and that guys prostetic leg ... There's always going to be haters , I don't think I can come up with a permanent solution haters will be haters , if haters bother you just ignore them and be yourself.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

I dealt with it by realising that while someone's wasting their time hating you, they are neglecting to appreciate themselves. Hate is a projection of what bothers that person the most about the things they can't accept in themselves. It's really got nothing to do with you and most of their time they do their hate thing in their own heads, around other people and don't bother you a great deal with it. So just focus on you and what's important to you.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Hate is only ever a result of ignorance. To rid the world of ignorance is an impossible feat, humans simply can't be omnipresent or omniscient. So the focus on your own perspective is the only accomplishable focus. If you find yourself hating either 1) gain more knowledge/perspective or 2) avoid the cause. Battling hatred should IMO be more of a pursuit in life. With the removal of hatred, you are left with love - which brings only happiness and fulfillment to life. Contrary to what many think, you don't actually need enemies. However there is only a limited time in life and sometimes it's not worth the time to bother gaining perspective in some areas. 

I have a lot of haters as a schizophrenic. People don't understand it and they judge me hastily and emotionally. But instead of trying to win them over I just ignore them. Ain't nobody got time for that. Sometimes I try to win some people over, but I soon realize how much of a waste of time it is. 

So basically you just have to think of yourself more. Others' hate is not truth, but explaining that is difficult and sometimes not even worth the effort.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)




----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

I realize that the haters are being hated on as well. So I just mentally flip them the proverbial bird and carry on with my day.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

If everyone has haters who do the people that don't care others exist hate??? Certainly not themselves.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

FearAndTrembling said:


>


This guy's entourage sold my ex-girlfriend weed once.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Deal with, deal with... Uh why do I have to deal with it again? My don't give a damn-o-meter is beeping. System error... Not my problem...


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Gore Motel said:


> This guy's entourage sold my ex-girlfriend weed once.


One of my buddies got high with Vanilla Ice once.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

FearAndTrembling said:


> One of my buddies got high with Vanilla Ice once.


He actually sounds like a cool guy nowadays. Would blaze.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Gore Motel said:


> He actually sounds like a cool guy nowadays. Would blaze.


It was in his dreadlock days. lol. When he went hardcore.

Guy is trainwreck. I love this quote:

“Queen owns 50% of my song, Suge owns 60%. Man, I owe money every time that shit gets played!"


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

FearAndTrembling said:


> It was in his dreadlock days. lol. When he went hardcore.
> 
> Guy is trainwreck. I love this quote:
> 
> “Queen owns 50% of my song, Suge owns 60%. Man, I owe money every time that shit gets played!"


Hopefully with Suge in prison or wherever he is Vanilla Ice will get that 60%


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Call them fans.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## KillingTroubleShooter (Mar 25, 2015)

Do you know when someone does something you didn't like for whatever reason and then you keep thinking of ways you could have taken the upper hand in the situation by being mean/doing something the person wouldn't like/making the person look bad or any other method driven by hatred, and then the more you think about it the more mad you get and the worse you feel? 

Feeding hatred is like holding a heated coal, waiting to throw it at someone. You're the one who gets burned.

The only person a hater can certainly hurt is themselves. You can't be offended if you don't accept the insult.


----------



## VIM (Jul 13, 2015)

Karla said:


> How?


i struggle with the desire to please people and make them happy which can only result in disappointment at times. the comments here reflect the thinking that is helping me to move forward. it also helped when someone told me that the negative things people feel towards me aren't any of my business. 

in that, if i have conducted myself in the best manner i know how and people still take offence or are negative; the only person's reaction or behaviour i can influence is my own. productive honest feedback is great but haters need to be left in the dust.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Gore Motel said:


>


Can you write what he said? I didn't understand :blushed:


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Generally people's opinions of you say a lot more about them than they do about you. I used to try hard to change everyone's opinions - now I just ignore whenever possible. There are only a handful of people whose opinions I care deeply about, and they're people who love me.


----------



## raskoolz (May 26, 2014)

Step 1: Wear your hater shades to protect against the hate

Step 2: Drink some Haterade and make everyone else jealous


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Hater is the new buzzword of the 2010's. Iz all about teh hate! Woo!! Everyone has an inner troll, even if they didn't before. Hate is now an officially trendy thing! Think revenge porn, trolling, bigotism, absolutism on the interwebs.


----------



## varuna (Jul 15, 2015)

if you exist, in any ways , you will get haters 
in job, in school, in planes , anywhere ( i tested the three ) 
some you know 
some you don't 
react as your type says , or as you feel
even the buddah had some !


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Pretend that you don't have haters, and that everyone loves you. :kitteh:


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Karla said:


> Can you write what he said? I didn't understand :blushed:


He said

"Fuck h8ers

get money"


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

Laugh.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

Just think how sad it is that they're spending so much time on you and so little time on themselves. They often are very broken people, disregard what they say.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Ask the why question multiple times. Usually works.
Socratic method at it's finest.

Or.
You know.
You could just ignore them.
Just a thought.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

I dont have haters.

im sure now that i said this, some people will hate me.

xD jealousy is so terrible.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Ignorance is bliss. 

Or have some fun.


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

I kinda <3 my haters. 

If you flip it to a more positive way of viewing it, they are Kinda like a fan club who are willing to spend time, focus and eagerly (they could be spending on something much better of course), on you. \o/ and they do so because you are you. 

The best thing you can do to deal with haters is: 
-don't let them get to you
-be happy about you
-love you for you
-focus on people who appreciate you for you

(Not only is this good for you, but it really pisses them of.)


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

No seriously. Let them hate. I don't give a fuck. By not caring you'll let them know they have no effect on you and will move on to a better target.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

If no one hates you, you are probably not doing things right. You can bend over backwards until you break in half and you'll still never please everybody, but you'll start hating yourself. 

You need to care about making one person happy; you (assuming that you don't hurt others to get there)! The rest will follow.


----------



## untested methods (May 8, 2015)

Know that it's not a personal thing with you, at least not any more than it is in anyone else. Everyone rubs someone the wrong way, and many people just feel better when other people feel worse or project their own failures and inadequacies onto others.

I'm a woman in IT and on the Internet, so yeah. The shit I hear on a regular basis... like that imposter syndrome means I know deep down I don't belong. I surround myself with other women in my position and those who aren't gaping goatses.

There will always be negative people. Meeting them doesn't mean there's something wrong with you. Not letting them in, letting them decide what you can and can't do, or letting them take up your time and energy is what's important.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I think I know how you feel. A few months ago I made a topic asking how to deal with the fact that some people's revoking to dislike me, regardless what I do to try to get them to think otherwise. 

This is something that's helped me. 

I think... Take a person you admire. You love their spirit. You love how they always do the right thing, even when it's unpopular. You love that they put their heart first. 

And yet, even though you see that they're beautiful - and they are beautiful, a great person, you know this - there are people who will despise her for the very reasons you love her. 

Or, take it with a person who annoys you. With me, Donald Trump might be an example. I dislike how explosive he is. I think that's unpresidential. And yet a lot of his supporters find him fantastic for that reason. 

Now, take any person. There will be people who approve of this person, and people who don't. No matter how perfect or despicable they may seem to you, or may actually be. There are different sides. You will not find a person that everyone loves. But nor will you find a person who no one could love, either. 

Maybe it's sad. For me, it is sad. We should just love and appreciate one another (in my eyes). But it's reality. I think a trick is to not worry about the haters. They're blinded by their hatred. Listen to those who love, and those who are reasonable. They're the ones whose voices matter when it comes to perspectives of you.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

_"You can be the juiciest, most delicious pear out there, but there's still going to be someone who HATES pears"._


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Swede said:


> If no one hates you, you are probably not doing things right. *You can bend over backwards until you break in half and you'll still never please everybody, but you'll start hating yourself. *
> 
> You need to care about making one person happy; you (assuming that you don't hurt others to get there)! The rest will follow.


This. That is so true.


----------



## C47 (Sep 30, 2014)

pay them no mind. they're not your friends.

when they're being abusive to you is a different story though. THAT is when you should seek help.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Haters only make you stronger.

Now tell me I am wrong.

Lol. There are people you hate too. We all have people we hate. However, not everyone admits that...

How to deal with it? Don't over think about it.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

it's not your problem if someone chooses to waste time hating you. that's on them. do what you think is right as much as possible and that's all you need to worry about


----------

